# Italiano: Praticante avvocato abilitato al patrocinio



## mdsjack

Hi everyone, I need your help for a translation from english to chinese about law for a business card. I'd like to get chinese-speaking people living here (Italy) to know what kind of services I can offer.

In italian, my position is "Praticante avvocato abilitato al patrocinio" which stands for something like: a lawyer apprentice who can provide legal advises and defend people in court for minor-relevance cases (civil, crime, vehicle fines,...).

So, the basic translation would be: "legal adviser" but if you can translate the above sentence summing it up, it would be better 

Thanks in advance for any help!

Jack


----------



## Lamb67

法律顾问-legal adviser


----------



## mdsjack

Thanks. How would it be "TRAINEE LAWYER" instead?


----------



## Lamb67

实习律师。traineed lawyer


----------



## viajero_canjeado

mdsjack said:


> Thanks. How would it be "TRAINEE LAWYER" instead?



Lawyer-in-training would work better than trainee lawyer; however, I still don't understand the concept very well. In America, you're either a lawyer or paralegal, but in theory either one could offer legal advice.


----------



## mdsjack

there is no such thing in the US, I searched the whole Wikipedia for the differences in legal systems...

In Italy, once you graduate at the University, you must join the local Bar association for the 2 year apprentice which is necessary before attempting the Bar examination to become an attorney.

Simply by graduating, you can provide legal assistance and legal advices for all the stuff that can be done outside the court, just like any other guy on earth. you cannot be someone's advocate in court, nor sign any act that must be used in court.

The apprentice must be done in a law firm. After one year of apprenticeship, you may apply to become a "legal practitioner" (or Lawyer-in-training) in your local Bar associacion: you may be someone's attorney in lower courts for civil and crime affairs or traffic fines and so on.

that's what I am. I can provide legal assistance for contracts and such, give legal advices, defend and speak in lower courts.

A brief summary would be great, if there is no such word in chinese. I need ordinary people to understand that I can take care of minor issues.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Why not say "apprentice lawyer"? 律師徒弟. Then if you wanted, you could add an explanatory statement, such as "能夠處理較小的法律問題: 契約, 民事辯護等。" That means: "Able to take care of minor legal issues: contracts, defense in civil matters, etc."

You could also point out that you 提供法律咨詢, which means "offer legal consultation/advice".


----------



## Lamb67

实习律师 means you are a green hand, and is overarching what OP wants, I think.


----------



## xiaolijie

viajero_canjeado said:


> Why not say "apprentice lawyer"? 律師徒弟. Then if you wanted, you could add an explanatory statement, such as "能夠處理較小的法律問題: 契約, 民事辯護等。" That means: "Able to take care of minor legal issues: contracts, defense in civil matters, etc."
> 
> You could also point out that you 提供法律咨詢, which means "offer legal consultation/advice".


I can't offer an alternative but 律師徒弟 doesn't sound right to me (the word 徒弟 is not appropriate in this kind of contexts & professions). 
@mdsjack: If you want something to print on your business card, you really need advice from Chinese native speakers (or ideally, from a professional translation service).


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> I can't offer an alternative but 律師徒弟 doesn't sound right to me (the word 徒弟 is not appropriate in this kind of contexts & professions).



Seems like I've heard the word used in such a context before; though I may misremember or it may be a regional usage. At any rate, 學徒 is another word that might could work. Jack, seeking out a well-informed native speaker's input would definitely still be worthwhile.


----------



## Lamb67

徒弟,學徒 imply you are doing manual job ,an apprentice doctor and intern both may sound right in English but in Chinese we have different words.
while 实习,intern+ good career, like doctors, lawyer, teachers.etc


----------



## mdsjack

Well, as I imagined, it's not that easy... I'll try asking my chinese neighbours. they've been living here for the past 15 years... hope they will understand the subtle difference with "lawyer"...
most of the immigrants I would take care of don't even understand the difference between a lawyer and a judge...!


----------



## Ghabi

A "trainee solicitor" can say that he's someone's 徒弟 in everyday speech, but I don't think you can use it as a title. For a professional title, "見習/實習XX" is the usual formula I know. For example, a "resident physician" is known as 實習醫生 in my region. 

師傅 "master" and 徒弟 "apprentice" have an old-school ring to them, and they're the words you'd see in a martial arts novel. On the other hand, 學徒 is usually used for someone who's learning a craft (like roofing or cake making).

Edit: just saw Lamb's post. We're on the same wavelength.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Lamb67 said:


> 徒弟,學徒 imply you are doing manual job ,an apprentice doctor and intern both may sound right in English but in Chinese we have different words.
> while 实习,intern+ good career, like doctors, lawyer, teachers.etc



Thanks for explanation. I guess the latter corresponds better to those professions which would have journeymen and master craftsmen, like being a plumber, electrician, or carpenter.



mdsjack said:


> Well, as I imagined, it's not that easy... I'll try asking my chinese neighbours. they've been living here for the past 15 years... hope they will understand the subtle difference with "lawyer"...
> most of the immigrants I would take care of don't even understand the difference between a lawyer and a judge...!



Then you probably could write whatever you like on the card and they would be none the wiser


----------



## xiaolijie

mdsjack said:


> hope they will understand the subtle difference with "lawyer"...
> most of the immigrants I would take care of don't even understand the difference between a lawyer and a judge...!


Yes, they may not know the difference between different kinds of lawyers in English or Italian but here you want to print something in Chinese, then they are more likely to know the difference in what you print better than we do


----------

